# Sewer clog today



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Distance between outside clean out and city sewer was about twenty feet on this one as the main runs thru the yard. From left to right we have: condoms (all nicely tied off I thought that was strange and a little gross as well) then the normal large wad of baby wipes followed by a small clump of roots.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

There were probably drugs in the condoms before they were flushed. I'd bet that's why they were tied up.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought the same thing and ended up picking one up with a twig, defiantly jizz in there lmao!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I thought the same thing and ended up picking one up with a twig, defiantly jizz in there lmao!


Ugh!! That's gross


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those prophylactics look a bit small on my screen......:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me guess...
The customer doesn't use condoms...
And either his wife or teenage daughter is cruising for a bruising...:laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Let me guess... The customer doesn't use condoms... And either his wife or teenage daughter is cruising for a bruising...:laughing:


That's a story everyone supposedly had one time or another. This was a rental house with no one home. Sent pic to landlord he can deal with it how he pleases


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

And when you walk up on the front door and meet them (the tenants) things will just never be the same lol


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The instructions on the condos wrappers say to tie the end before disposal...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> The instructions on the condos wrappers say to tie the end before disposal...


When did you have time to read the instructions? I didn't know they were needed.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What were the Serial Numbers on the condoms?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> What were the Serial Numbers on the condoms?


I've never had to roll one down that far


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> What were the Serial Numbers on the condoms?


Sorry for the upper case had it typed before i noticed jerrymac

GOT A CALL FROM A LADY LAST WEEK ASKING,
JUST THAT SHE WAS READING THE BAR CODE NUMBER OFF THE BOX AND WANTED TO KNOW WHY HER HUSBAND SPENT SO MUCH MONEY ON CONDOMS :thumbup: TROJAN


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's a story everyone supposedly had one time or another. This was a rental house with no one home. Sent pic to landlord he can deal with it how he pleases


I've seen them in septic tanks. Usually someone's in trouble.

David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My only awkward situation involving condoms was the father who was so proud of his daughter for practicing safe sex. He kept going on and on about it while I was cabling the line to the point it got a little awkward.


----------

